# cutting straight vertical lines on exterior brick



## drums4jay (Jul 26, 2010)

I've got an exterior job coming up that's going to be difficult and was hoping someone had suggestions from experience. 

It's an exterior brick wall on the backside of an historic row house. So this house is in the middle of about 8 put together, and they all share the same back wall. 

My question is what would be an effective way to pressure wash this thing without disturbing the neighbors' part of the wall. 

The "wall" I'll be painting is peeling, and the neighboring "walls" are, too. I'll also take suggestions on cutting a straight vertical line, if you got 'em. One more thing....opinions on Loxon ext. primer. Danke. :blink:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

You will probably want to do the property line edging by hand rather than blasting their side with pressure.


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

Just do a change order paint the entire back wall:whistling2:.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

Never done that.

On the line, I would mask it, then spray a little towards the "center" of the "wall" you are painting. In other words, don't spray into the tape seam,angle it so that no paint goes under the tape.

Use a real small tip.

even if you wont be spraying the wall, spraying just the line will give you a good line to follow with your brush.

Maybe hang a couple plumb-bobs down to get your straight line. Tack the line down with tape in a few areas, then follow the line with your tape.

The nice thing about taping the line, is you can stand back and look at the line before you commit to painting it.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

For washing I don't see any other way around a physical barrier like tape and masking, or temporary wood to the neighbors brick.


----------



## Colour Republic (Aug 20, 2010)

jet wash up to the boundry then wash the last part by hand, for the line I would ping a chalk line and cut in by hand


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

WAGGZ said:


> Just do a change order paint the entire back wall:whistling2:.




If the whole wall is pealing that means moisture is getting in and will get in behind your coat(s) and it will fail sooner rather that later. How you gonna guarantee something like that?


----------

